# Car accidents after midnight



## emtech419 (Aug 9, 2010)

It has been a while since I posted on here, but this was one I had to share:

I am mid 24 hour shift, and about three hours ago I got dispatched to a third party report of a motor vehicle pulled to the side of the road, unknown if the occupants were injured.  The vehicle was positioned on a road that is very narrow, with a steep cliff up on one side, and a steep cliff down on the other.  As we drive the unit up this road we pass two very inebriated persons walking back the way we had come.  We roll down our windows, and are informed by the drunk fellows that the vehicle is farther up the road.  We pull away and my partner turns to me and says "I bet you $20 those two were in the vehicle".

We arrive at the car.  It had blown out a back tire and had clearly skidded down the guard rail about 100ft before coming to rest.  One of the front wheels had been torn off by the guard rail.  Sure enough, the vehicle is unoccupied.  The police went back down the road where the two drunks were arrested.

Remember that old EMS adage, "If you get dispatched to a car accident after midnight and no one on scene is drunk, keep looking, because you are missing someone"?

The best was when one of the occupants, clearly the more drunk of the two, insisted he had been driving the car, was booked for DUI, and THEN it comes out that the other guy has been driving.  So, whereas he could have just walked away, he ended up being arrested anyway for lying to the cop.


----------

